# Schwinn Track Iron



## jgrome (Dec 12, 2022)

Latest project researching lineage for Schwinn track tandem archive I’m compiling.  Anyone recall this one in you’re local shop.  Acquired from San Diego area but not necessarily from there.  Only coppertone one I’ve seen to date.  Circa 62’


----------



## rstytnsp (Dec 12, 2022)

made for two biggish guys it appears. Normal cranks. not tandem, with double spindle in the rear? is there enough room for 2 x 3/16" chains on the rear drive crank w/o some kind of spacers?  is it a "Strada" arm? no "Disney" font, do you think it might have been repainted? looks great! maybe Tim Mountford would know it's orig. owners/riders?


----------

